
Heated discussion on python-dev regarding proposed PEP 572 - 21
A lot of drama regarding a new syntax proposal (which I fell is terrible) which allows assignment in expressions:<p>while (value := read_next_item()) is not None:<p>assert 0 == (x := (y := (z := 0)))<p>stuff = [[y := f(x), x&#x2F;y] for x in range(5)]
======
modbait
Link?

In principle, I like it. But I don't think it's worth the cost of making the
change. Python is accumulating a lot of stuff you have to know but that isn't
that valuable. Don't want it to end up like C++.

Also, the second and third examples wouldn't be idiomatic, and I believe
there's already a better way to write the first.

